# Can we maybe have a new board skin?



## War (Nov 8, 2008)

I've been using v3 for the past year, and honestly, I'm getting a little tired of it. I've tried the other skins available, but I don't really like any of them... so I was wondering, are any staff members working on a new skin? I think it would be really cool if we got some sort of black skin, since a lot of boards I go to use it, and it looks very clean and professional. Anyway, I was just wondering is all.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 8, 2008)

I like the idea of a darker skin too. Always did like darker backgrounds as I have one eye with no iris in it so bright skins tend to glare.


I wouldn't mind if everything essentially looked the same, just darker.  Maybe just invert the text and background colors in posts?


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 8, 2008)

I like V3 i say let's keep it like this and make an option for an other skin available then the skins there are right now


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah a darker skin would be better, since v3 is a little 'plain' and the rest of the skins are hard on the eyes...


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 8, 2008)

In order to have a variety of fully functional themes, we would need is a system that divorces the graphics and colors used for the skins from the actual board functionality. The current system requires features to be manually added to each skin, which basically means only the latest skin will have all the board features working (we don't exactly have a big team of highly paid technicians to keep every theme up to date). If there were a way to make the graphical aspect of the forum modular there could be any number of themes, and even possibly user created themes.


----------



## alex (Nov 9, 2008)

Wasn't there a contest once, that's how the Lite Skin was made? Maybe there should be another one soon...


----------



## da_head (Nov 9, 2008)

i also agree with the darker skin idea, if it can be made.


----------



## Vague Rant (Nov 10, 2008)

I happened to be exceptionally bored while reading this topic and decided to make myself a crappy (I'm serious) custom colorisation of the Lite skin for Firefox and Opera users (does IE have custom CSS support yet?). Here's a full page screenshot of this page (*note:* a bit largish at 335KB) and the (ridiculously ugly and repetitive) CSS I used. There's a whole bunch of overlap and such which I should clean up and may at some point or another. Also, it doesn't work everywhere on the site; most noticeably on the front page and when previewing posts, but also on stuff like the PM screen, where it looks like ass because I only really worked on it with the boards in mind, not any extra stuff like that. If you're still interested, here it is. Be aware that I mainly did this for myself, I'm only posting it on the off-chance that others might like to give it a shot; I don't have any real plans to improve it, and I'm not going to take requests or anything. What you see is what you get.



Spoiler





```
@namespace url(http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml);

@-moz-document url("http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=idx"), url("http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=boardrules"), url-prefix("http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=Search"), url-prefix("http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=Stats"), url-prefix("http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=Members"), url-prefix("http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser="), url-prefix("http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum="), url-prefix("http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=") {

body {
background-color: #aaa !important;
}

#navstrip {
color: #666 !important;
}

#navstrip a:hover {
color: #777 !important;
}

.pagecurrent,.pagelink,.pagelinklast,.newslink {
background: #bbb !important;
border: 1px solid #fff !important;
}

.borderwrap table {
background-color: #fff !important;
}

div.borderwrap[id*=fo_],div.borderwrap[id*=fc_] {
border: none !important;
}


.borderwrap {
background-color: #bbb !important;
/* border: 1px solid #fff !important; */
margin-top: 4pt !important;
}

th {
background: #ccc !important;
border-bottom: none !important;
}

.maintitle {
border: 1px solid #fff !important;
border-bottom: none !important;
}

#userlinks,.activeusers,#gfooter,.copyright,.borderwrap[style^=padding] {
border: 1px solid #fff !important;
}

#userlinks,.maintitle,.maintitle td,.darkrow1,.formsubtitle,.activeusers, #gfooter,.copyright,.nopad,.barc {
background: #bbb !important;
}

.barc {
border: 1px solid #fff !important;
}

.nopad[align=right] {
background-color: #aaa !important;
}

.row1 {
background-color: #ccc !important;
}

.row2 a,.pagecurrent {
font-weight: bold !important;
}

.row1,.row2 {
padding: 5pt !important;
margin: 5pt !important;
}

.post1,.post2,.post_head,.row2,.newshdr,.newsmain {
background-color: #ddd !important;
}

.post1.post_left,.post2.post_left {
border-right: none !important;
}

.post1,.post2,.post_head {
border: 1px solid #fff !important;
border-bottom: none !important;
}

.post1 {
border-right: none !important;
}

.post1[id*=post-main] {
border-right: 1px solid #fff !important;
}

.formbuttonrow {
border: 1px solid #fff !important;
border-left: none !important;
border-right: none !important;
}

div.borderwrap div.row2 {
border: 1px solid #fff !important;
border-top: none !important;
margin: 0px !important;
background-color: #bbb !important;
}

div.borderwrap div.row2[style="padding: 5px;"] {
border: 1px solid #fff !important;
}

.rte-buttonbar {
border: 1px solid #fff !important;
}

.rte-buttonbar,.rte-normal,td[width="98%"],td[width="1%"] {
background-color: #ddd !important;
}

.post1[width="1%"] {
background-color: #ddd !important;
}

.ipbtable tr {
background-color: #ddd !important;
}


.ipbtable tr td[style^="padding-left:"][width] {
background-color: #aaa !important;
}

}
```


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, looks good..


----------



## da_head (Nov 10, 2008)

that doesn't look bad at all!


----------



## alex (Nov 10, 2008)

Wait, how do you use that? I sort of know some CSS, I heard about that feature in FF.
It's nice though. Too bad the images are stored somewhere else(like Fast Reply, Add Reply, etc.) not in the CSS, well in InvisionFree.


----------



## Vague Rant (Nov 10, 2008)

alex said:
			
		

> Wait, how do you use that? I sort of know some CSS, I heard about that feature in FF.


You need the extension Stylish, which lets you apply custom CSS to pages. There's a whole archive of styles at UserStyles.org.


----------



## alex (Nov 10, 2008)

Vague Rant said:
			
		

> alex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Maybe GBATemp should a topic where you can post your own. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like the icon/xml pack thread. Except a theme thread.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 10, 2008)

Slightly off topic, but would any people be interested in colour variations of the v3 skin? It's quite doable. Note: No changes at all besides the overall colour.

Not saying I'm going to do it, just a thought.

(Another skin is in the works - but nothing else can be said - and the ETA for that is completely unknown)


----------



## Noitora (Nov 10, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Slightly off topic, but would any people be interested in colour variations of the v3 skin? It's quite doable. Note: No changes at all besides the overall colour.
> 
> Not saying I'm going to do it, just a thought.
> 
> (Another skin is in the works - but nothing else can be said - and the ETA for that is completely unknown)


Alternative colours would be good until the new skin is out


----------



## teonintyfive (Nov 10, 2008)

I got used to GBATemp with the lite skin.

I don't really like the color of V3.


----------

